# 5m Carpet eats some Chicken!



## JungleManSam (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys, have a look at this  


Monster 5m python caught feasting on chickens inside a pen at Abergowrie College near Ingham | Courier Mail


----------



## Addam (Dec 16, 2011)

It is a scrubby isnt it?


----------



## cagey (Dec 16, 2011)

If you log on and lsten to the interview on the MSN site there is an apparent anomoly with what he says...

Man catches monster snake with hands


----------

